# Official First Drive: 2008 Infiniti G37 [335i Coupe Camparison]



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

fuz said:


> And yes it's cheaper, with a better sound system and all those things that the Japanese tend to do well. For some, the car is desirable enough to stand on its own as a purchase, regardless of the cost advantage against other marques.


That's easy to fix: Mark the price up by 30%, and give it the company a German name like "Endlos Schneller Werken" I guarantee you'll get all the German fanboys slobbering all over it.

:angel:


----------



## caliate (May 30, 2004)

Here's some just posted pics from an Infiniti rep that I got off of FreshAlloy. They might change your mind about the appearance of the car - they did that to me. Apparently (according to the Infiniti flacks) the first pics were of the same car but it was just out of its camouflage wrap, hadn't been washed and was quite dirty.

I did NOT like those pics - but these seem to present the car in a markedly better light.























































Sorry about the resolution - it's what I could get on the spur of the moment. Btw, lots of controversy amidst G coupe fans about the looks too (as I intimated above.) Some like it, but quite a few feel it's softer.

I do feel this latest sets of pics present the car in a better light (literally!) However the real proof has to wait until either you see one at a car show or all the way to August when the car will go on sale! 

Competiton will be good for both BMW and Infiniti - I am very glad that Infiniti did not go the Lexus route!

Cali

P.S. Still don't like the lip spoiler, but the Valvtronic-like VVEL is nice as is car's handling seen on Automobile mag's site (run on the Nissan test track in the Southwest - only vid I know of car in motion.) Automobile 'Spy Video'


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Here's the quote from edmunds.com:



edmunds.com/insideline said:


> The question remains whether the G37 Sport will match the acceleration of the BMW 335i, which hits 60 mph in only 4.8 seconds and trounces the quarter-mile in 13.3 seconds at almost 106 mph. Our seat-of-the-pants assessment says that the G37 isn't quite up to that task, due mostly to its torque deficit, fewer gears (the Bimmer has a six-speed automatic) and heavier estimated weight (3,682 pounds vs. 3,571 pounds).
> 
> But anytime the going gets twisty and you're driving in the upper reaches of the power band, the G will leave the 3 Series in its wake with better top-end punch and a more performance-focused chassis.


Gawd, I hope this holds true when they test it in real life. You know how awesome that would be? Just think, you go to an Infiniti forum and you read something like the following:



Infiniti Forum in the Future said:


> OP: Man, the 335 has a faster 0-60 times.
> 
> Reply: Well, Infiniti isn't about straight line performance. It's about balance. If you want better straight line numbers, get a BMW. But, I prefer to race on a track. If you want handling and decent acceleration, better track dynamics, and all around balance, get an Infiniti.


Now, how funny would that be?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

The front end looks good in the last few pictures, it looks like it has been to the gym to work out and it looks buff. The rear end still looks a little odd, however, I'm sure it will grow on me.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

What are we going to do when the Skyline GT-R comes here with the G37 engine that's twin turbocharged? :dunno:

M3 might look slow compared to that.

I'm glad BMW is finally getting some worthy competition, it will make the cars better and better in the generations to come.


----------



## caliate (May 30, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> What are we going to do when the Skyline GT-R comes here with the G37 engine that's twin turbocharged? :dunno:
> 
> M3 might look slow compared to that.
> 
> I'm glad BMW is finally getting some worthy competition, it will make the cars better and better in the generations to come.


Agreed about competition (it's good for us enthusiasts!), but the GT-R was always aimed at the Porsche Turbo and not the M3 (and has been meeting or beating times of a Porsche Turbo that Nissan has had running alongside GT-R pre-production cars. The GT-R matched or even bettered those Porsche's times on tracks out west last month as well as at the Nordschliefe late last year.)

I don't think Infiniti (or Nissan) has any real comparison to the M3 (certainly not the as-yet-unreleased version with V8 that is on the horizon), but there are strong rumors of Infiniti releasing a turbocharged G37 Coupe by 2010 that will have 400-500 ponies.

A convertible G37 is almost certain to be introduced as well - preceding the G37TT and the R35TT (aka GT-R.)

Cali


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> What are we going to do when the Skyline GT-R comes here with the G37 engine that's twin turbocharged? :dunno:
> 
> M3 might look slow compared to that.
> 
> I'm glad BMW is finally getting some worthy competition, it will make the cars better and better in the generations to come.


Or not. What makes you think BMW will get better? Maybe they are as good as they get? As in maybe BMW is starting to cater to a different demograph? MB for really old rich people that can't afford Maybachs. BMW will be come what MB's are. Infiniti takes BMW place.

Let's wait and see how the M3 does.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

SmoothCruise said:


> Or not. What makes you think BMW will get better? Maybe they are as good as they get? As in maybe BMW is starting to cater to a different demograph? MB for really old rich people that can't afford Maybachs. BMW will be come what MB's are. Infiniti takes BMW place.
> 
> Let's wait and see how the M3 does.


Nah, this isn't as good as BMW will get. They'll get better as technology progresses.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Nah, this isn't as good as BMW will get. They'll get better as technology progresses.


No doubt they'll get better, just like all the auto mfg., but "better" is probably the wrong word to use. I meant maybe they aren't out to be the luxury race cars any more. Maybe that becomes Infiniti.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

That hood has got to go. That car would look so much better if they woul dahve just extended it to the headlights or grill, etc. As is sits now, it looks awkward. Also, I don't get Infiniti's deal with the chrome looking spoiler :dunno: Fix those 2 things and it will look much better IMHO.


----------



## caliate (May 30, 2004)

Burrogs said:


> That hood has got to go. That car would look so much better if they woul dahve just extended it to the headlights or grill, etc. As is sits now, it looks awkward. Also, I don't get Infiniti's deal with the chrome looking spoiler :dunno: Fix those 2 things and it will look much better IMHO.


Believe me, over on Infiniti forums the 'silver wart' spoiler is getting savaged by the majority of posters. But there is an optional sport lip spolier that is somewhat less objectionable.

As to the hood .... you're honestly the first person I've heard complain about it. Not saying that it isn't a valid observation since it's your sensibilities at play! I'll go back and look at the hood. My recollection is that the hood of the G37 seems part of a more muscular and strong front end as compared to the G35 - in fact the only part of my G coupe I don't like is the somewhat softish 'Pikachu' look of the front. The rest of the car, particularly from the quartering angles (where you most often see a car in real life), is very, very nice.

Cali


----------



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

caliate said:


> As to the hood .... you're honestly the first person I've heard complain about it.


He wont be the last; I too think it's ugly.



> The rest of the car, particularly from the quartering angles (where you most often see a car in real life), is very, very nice.











:tsk: :thumbdwn:  :rofl: :eeps: :yawn: 
I wish there was one for puking too, cause it deserves that as well.


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

Personally, I dont like the styling of the G3x. I think that it hasnt been finished enough and was drawn up too quickly. The styling looks like it just didnt get enough peer review. I think that the Performance of the vehicle is great. My friend has a 350z, and that car goes like hell. Although I wouldnt buy a G37, I wouldnt look down on someone who did. I think that Infiniti is making a great effort at producing a great car. They are a lot less focused on world domination than Toyota/Lexus. This leaves room for sportiness and character in the vehicles, which I think this G37 deifnately has. 

There is also no doubt in my mind that BMW really screwed up on not adding oil coolers and having overheating problems in the 335i's. This really is unaccecptable. I hope that the upcoming M'3s do not have these problems at all. If I had a 335i, I would be immediatley shopping around through the dozens of the aftermarket Aux oil coolers that trucks have been using for decades, and find one that works for my application.

And to say that BMW will never be surpassed is a statement one cannot backup. You never know what could happen, exploding fuel tanks, who knows. It doesnt mean that Infiniti or Lexus will produce a better product next year either. But If BMW wants to stay on top, they will have to work just as hard as the Japs do.


----------



## triggerhappy1 (Nov 26, 2006)

im a big fan of the 335i but when it comes to styling i think the lexus ISF takes the cake. the is-f looks much better than the 335i or the G37 imo
sorry 335i fans but its no competition to the is-F with styling. performance wise the 335i seems like a better option cause of gas mileage. the is-f has a 5.0L V8 400hp and 350lb of torque so itll eat up gas faster than the 335i


































i love the quad exhaust its so damn sexy


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

The ISF looks retarted. its a little ricer cracked out. enjoy your days in that thing, i would laugh at anyone who drove by me in that, with those quad exhausts that dont even belong there


----------



## triggerhappy1 (Nov 26, 2006)

quad exhaust that dont belong there? well it does excess of 200mph so im not sure where thats coming from. and when you hit 200 mph all that "riced out" crap that you say it has comes into play with cooling and aero dynamics

i just think it needs some wider tires and some deep dish rims to match the widebody


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

triggerhappy1 said:


> im a big fan of the 335i but when it comes to styling i think the lexus ISF takes the cake. the is-f looks much better than the 335i or the G37 imo
> sorry 335i fans but its no competition to the is-F with styling. performance wise the 335i seems like a better option cause of gas mileage. the is-f has a 5.0L V8 400hp and 350lb of torque so itll eat up gas faster than the 335i
> 
> 
> ...


That side profile, with the color, and those rims remind me too much of the Subaru WRX STi.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

The ISF (IMO), has the same problem with the M3 concept, but magnified--the front end is bulbous and over styled, while the rear and sides don't have enough to balance it out.

The ISF looks a bit too juvenile with all these harsh lines starting and ending without blending into each other well. It's not subtle, it's not refined. That bullish hood sticks up too much for that V-8, disturbing the sleek controlled look past the A-pillar. The nose sticks out further, giving it a lazier look unbecoming of sport sedans. The stacked exhaust looks a bit silly, like it's trying too hard to impress, and doesn't match the looks of the car. 

The base IS is very passive and now they tacked on all these odd parts to make it flashy. It doesn't work, and I wish they bothered to restyle the grille, headlights and taillights instead of everything around them. It just lacks this strong cohesive look that makes things like the Audi R8 look special.

Short comment from my PoV--it looks like a wild aftermarket job, expected on cars like the Evo or WRX, but not for an entry-lux. The style is a rehash of the old, not something new.

But hey, what can you expect from people that prefer German cars? Car that are notoriously restrained in design, which often come in some variation of grey.


----------



## quidycat (Mar 6, 2007)

itzeug said:


> The ISF looks retarted. its a little ricer cracked out. enjoy your days in that thing, i would laugh at anyone who drove by me in that, with those quad exhausts that dont even belong there


styling is subjective. why are people debating who looks better? i used to laugh at people with new bmw's and mb's broken down on the road while driving pass them in my toyota celica. i give credits to japanese car companies for raising the standards in quality and styling, but i also think bmw has been forced to improve quality and reliability. i'm getting 335 convertible to replace my 2004 g35 coupe, and i'm hoping bmw won't disappoint.


----------



## triggerhappy1 (Nov 26, 2006)

i dunno i really love the quality of bmws imo theres not much that can top it. i mean japanese cars are very reliable dont get me wrong they last forever but they dont top the quality of a bmw. i dont really think bmw had to try that hard to improve their quality and reliability by any means to meet japanese standards its just different strokes for different folks thats all. the japanese cars are cheap and tacky while the bmw's are very high in quality but imo theyre both very reliable


----------



## quidycat (Mar 6, 2007)

i do like the handling quality of bmw cars better than most japanese cars i've driven. i've been happy with g35 except the gas milage (never went over 20mpg even on highways). i personally like infiniti's more contemporary styling and i think g37 looks hot. bmw's interior is plain but simplistic/clean with nice new leather which doesn't age well. the perceived higher quality bmw cars also cost on average 5k over the competing japanese cars.


----------



## triggerhappy1 (Nov 26, 2006)

well i was talking to a dealer at my local infiniti dealership and he said infiniti makes nearly 20k on the retail of new qx56. it was his day off and he wasnt selling anything but it was funny as hell when he started telling me all the dumb ideas infiniti has had. i would personally take a nissan over an infinity cause theyre built exactly the same youre just paying more for the name


----------



## quidycat (Mar 6, 2007)

all car dealerships get whatever they can. i was told bmw msrp is 7***37; over invoice on all models, but i was also told by a used car salesman they make up to 15% profit on high end models. still not the 20k which is outrageous; but i find that hard to believe though. anyway, i'm paying msrp for the first time for 335 and i hope it's worth it.


----------



## triggerhappy1 (Nov 26, 2006)

well he only said that for the qx56 so im not sure if thats for all models tho but yeah its still outrageous


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Most of the extra money you pay for in German cars goes to the details--things that you don't see on a paper spec list. Audi/VW add an exorbant level of detail (particularly to the interior) which adds a great deal of cost in development, and increases the likelihood of something breaking.

I don't remember which magazine I read from years ago that listed the number of parts per car. Audi at that time was using nearly twice as many parts to build a car compared to the Japanese.

The Germans it seems are very particular about the way things should be in a car, which lends itself to a natural placement in the premium car segments. They are very picky and know what they want, as I've found many Europeans to be.

Now sometimes the lower level of refinement and consistency in Japanese makes (particularly Toyota) doesn't bother people, or they can't see it. Or maybe the lower cost and paper comparison make too much sense. In that case, Japanese cars are a perfect fit.

Case in point here is the G37. Paper specs are great, with good value, a history of reliability, and undeniable performance capability. 

But the as I test drove the previous G35/c, I didn't like how the car felt bulky, I didn't like the touchy brakes, the slight loss in natural feel. The lack of room, even though the car is larger than my E46. The low gas efficiency, where BMW has been making engines with more power and more efficiency. The most grevious of all is the interior, which updated, roughly looks on par with with the E46, but behind the E9x, and vastly outdated compared the latest Audis.

Japanse cars to me, feel like upgraded economy vehicles, whereas the Germans cars feel like downgraded top end luxury/performance. Like plastic surgery versus natural born. There remains this intangible that the Japanese can't seem to get right. For sure, they have everything that can be quantified into a readable numerical value correct, but it's not good enough for me.

However it doesn't mean I've written them off completely...


----------



## Buyse13 (May 31, 2006)

Two things hold back infiniti.

1. The fact that they strive so hard to _be_ BMW, and not _beat_ BMW.

2. one word: *NISSAN*


----------



## skaterbasist (Jan 12, 2007)

Buyse13 said:


> Two things hold back infiniti.
> 
> 1. The fact that they strive so hard to _be_ BMW, and not _beat_ BMW.
> 
> 2. one word: *NISSAN*


I somewhat agree with point #1.

But point #2 makes no sense at all.

In that case, Mini is holding BMW back?

.


----------

